# Please...



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

May we have another. This is how you know you hit the mark with your homemade treats.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Adorable.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

That first photo is brilliant!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow must be something really yummy They all look adorable!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

So cute What did you make them?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Daddy Made them peanut butter oatmeal treats.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Even willow was at the ready this time!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love how Ozzy gets to the prime spot (closest)!
Poor Jake, in the second pic you can't help but notice his missing bit (of tail)!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh so cute Donna look at little Ozzys tail looks so cute. What a lovely poo family lokks like daddy poo mummy poo and baby poo xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I love how Ozzy gets to the prime spot (closest)!
> Poor Jake, in the second pic you can't help but notice his missing bit (of tail)!


Haha we say it all the time. Poor Jake and his little nub. Of course he uses it to his advantage. He is constantly pulling willows tail during chase. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well done getting all three to sit so well Donna. I have yet to accomplish this on camera!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

What a trio of adorable little faces!!
Very cute - so it's all still going well?? X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> What a trio of adorable little faces!!
> Very cute - so it's all still going well?? X


I love him and he is VERY good but two is easier. I have a very hard time walking them on leash. Plus they are all the snugglers and there is not room for three. They have to take turns. The car is hard became willow can't get away from him in the travel tube. she won't tell him off so she cries the whole ride as he bites her. It is rather upsetting to me. There is not room to create them separate. So I have to say one to two went well. Two to three poses issues. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I love him and he is VERY good but two is easier. I have a very hard time walking them on leash. Plus they are all the snugglers and there is not room for three. They have to take turns. The car is hard became willow can't get away from him in the travel tube. she won't tell him off so she cries the whole ride as he bites her. It is rather upsetting to me. There is not room to create them separate. So I have to say one to two went well. Two to three poses issues.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh Donna you've just made laugh at the woes of poor willow getting chewed up in the travel tube by snappy little ozzy!! She needs to bite back!!
Maybe it's just his teething stage, and as jake is so laid back and willow is now much calmer you just forget how crazy these little puppies can be.
As for walking, can't you put jake and willow on a tandem lead and ozzy on his own puppy lead? The tandem lead is a godsend for me x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is hard.
Dot is a nut - lovely, but a nut. 
It is also gettingeasier. I have to be firm with her, she is particularly mad first thing in the morning when I come down, she leaps all over Inzi, who hates it. I have learnt to pop Dot on her lead and then control her until she calsm down a little. 
When she was small I used to put her in the passenger foot well in the car and tie off the lead on the seat anchorage... Not ideal, but until she learnt to settle and stop being such a loon it was necessary.
You'll work it out, I have faith in you.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oh Donna you've just made laugh at the woes of poor willow getting chewed up in the travel tube by snappy little ozzy!! She needs to bite back!!
> Maybe it's just his teething stage, and as jake is so laid back and willow is now much calmer you just forget how crazy these little puppies can be.
> As for walking, can't you put jake and willow on a tandem lead and ozzy on his own puppy lead? The tandem lead is a godsend for me x


This is my own fault but I never taught them to walk in a heal. They have always been on an flexi leash and it wasn't a problem. Now it is and now I have three dogs that don't know how to walk. 
It is collectable I know but just one more thing I have to work on

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Donna, can you try walking two together and then one separately? You can double up the solo walk as a training session and teach each one to walk to heal. I'm not attempting to walk three on my own just yet. When Poppy is older and fully trained yes but for now one stays home. I rotate them so it's fair. It's also good for Poppy to learn to be by herself which is something I didn't do with Roo that I regret.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Love the pictures of the cute doorstops, well surely they can't be real sitting that perfectly!
as for 3, I think the answer has to be get another to even things out! 2 pairs of playmates, 2 each side on a walk....


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Love the pictures of the cute doorstops, well surely they can't be real sitting that perfectly!
> as for 3, I think the answer has to be get another to even things out! 2 pairs of playmates, 2 each side on a walk....


Dawn I couldn't even hit the like button in this. Safe to say three is more than enough for me.







Jedicrazy said:


> Donna, can you try walking two together and then one separately? You can double up the solo walk as a training session and teach each one to walk to heal. I'm not attempting to walk three on my own just yet. When Poppy is older and fully trained yes but for now one stays home. I rotate them so it's fair. It's also good for Poppy to learn to be by herself which is something I didn't do with Roo that I regret.


I am going to have to do this. I just feel so guilty as the one left behind cries so pitifully. Well not always true. Jake is fine being left behind but it should not always be him as I don't want to cement him being the third wheel. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What brilliant brilliant pics Donna! 

They are all beautiful!!

Love them all


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> It is hard.
> Dot is a nut - lovely, but a nut.
> It is also gettingeasier. I have to be firm with her, she is particularly mad first thing in the morning when I come down, she leaps all over Inzi, who hates it. I have learnt to pop Dot on her lead and then control her until she calsm down a little.
> When she was small I used to put her in the passenger foot well in the car and tie off the lead on the seat anchorage... Not ideal, but until she learnt to settle and stop being such a loon it was necessary.
> You'll work it out, I have faith in you.


For some reason I just saw this and it makes me feel better! I love him to death but it's hard at times. Thank God willow is so tolerant and Jake is well behaved.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

